# Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!



## heinmama (13. Juli 2011)

Hallo liebe Borardies,

letztens waren wir mal wieder Angeln, und da dachten wir eine Grillwurst so ab und an wäre nicht verkehrt. Ich bin dann in den Baumarkt und habe mir dann so nen 6,50€ Grill gekauft. Nach dem Aufbau war das Ganze ein wenig wackelig. #c#c#c

Ich habe dann die Beine angeschnitten und rechtwinkelig abgebogen und in der Mitte zusammengeschraubt,dann noch drei Löcher für Häringe.
Fertig#6
Nach dem ersten Test stellte sich auch heraus das der Grill als Wärmestelle beim Nachtangeln hervorragend ist.
Viel  Spaß beim Basteln!!


Gruß

Heinmama


----------



## grubenreiner (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

gute Idee, effektiv umgesetzt!
Danke für die Anregung.


----------



## norwegian_sun (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Super idee#6..letztens hatte ich aber auch was gutes gesehen: ne trommel von ner waschmaschiene und 3 beine drunter, als grill und feuerschale top...is mein nächstes projekt, sobald ich aufm schrott das material finde, zum grillen einfach einen "farbabroller" aus metall drüber, fertig is der spass und anschließend lagerfeuer..|wavey:

Gruß Mirko|wavey:


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Waschmaschinentrommel hab ich auch gesehen - ist klasse, aber eher fürn Garten zuhause als zum Angeln mitzuschleppen |kopfkrat
die Idee mit den umgeknickten Beinen hat was #6
ich hab sone *Grilltonne* die ich zum Angeln mitnehmen - als Feuerschale nicht so der Hit - aber halt supergenial für den Transport - passt innen alles rein und man braucht keine Extra tüten,taschen ... Kohle,Anzünder,Grillzange usw transportier ich immer da drinnen


----------



## warius2010 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Zum Angeln sind diese Einweg-Grills eigentlich ganz in Ordnung! So wie oben beschrieben ist ne gute Möglichkeit da Stabilität reinzubekommen #6

Mit ner Wäschetrommel und einem Dreibein drüber lässt sich nen super Schwenkgrill bauen!


----------



## muddyliz (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. gibt's schöne Grills für 1 Euro. Sind sogar Räder drunter. Über dem Grillrost ist reichlich Platz, man kann also damit auch sein ganzes Tackle zum Wasser fahren.
:q:q:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Jo dat sind dann die 1€ Grillroller die ick wenigstens 8 mal im Jahr aus meinen Heimischen Gewässer zuppel weil irgendwlche Idioten wirklich der Meinung sind Ihren ganzen Scheixx so ans Wasser zu bringen, leider aber keine Lust mehr haben die wieder dort abzustellen wo se hingehören. leider 


Gruß Toxe


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



DerOderfischer schrieb:


> Super idee#6..letztens hatte ich aber auch was gutes gesehen: ne trommel von ner waschmaschiene und 3 beine drunter, als grill und feuerschale top...i



Da brauchst du nichtmal Beine drunter bauen, lass einfach das 
Riemenrad dran, dann hast du deinen Standfuß. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=304168&postcount=6


----------



## Nanninga (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

@Heinmama

Super Teil, werden wir ja bald in natura am Gewässer sehen können. (Erlenseee/Tammenkolk)#6

Gruß
Nanni#h


----------



## heinmama (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. gibt's schöne Grills für 1 Euro. Sind sogar Räder drunter. Über dem Grillrost ist reichlich Platz, man kann also damit auch sein ganzes Tackle zum Wasser fahren.
:q:q:q

Zum Angelplatz kein Problem, wie bekommt man das Ganze den zurück wenn der Grill heiß ist#c#c#c. Ich glaub auf gegrillte Angelstöcke hat keiner Bock:q:q:q.

Gruß
Heinmama


----------



## heinmama (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Jo dat sind dann die 1€ Grillroller die ick wenigstens 8 mal im Jahr aus meinen Heimischen Gewässer zuppel weil irgendwlche Idioten wirklich der Meinung sind Ihren ganzen Scheixx so ans Wasser zu bringen, leider aber keine Lust mehr haben die wieder dort abzustellen wo se hingehören. leider
> 
> 
> Gruß Toxe




Kenne ich auch! finde ich auch nicht gut, aber ist mir immer noch lieber wie dies Einweg-Grills die auf dem Boden liegen und dann schöne schwarze Brandflecken verursachen und im besten Fall noch das ganze Ufer samt tierischer Bevölkerung bei trockener Witterung abbrennen. Über die Energiekosten die verursacht werden um den ganzen Mist herzustellen und zu verwerten mal ganz zu schweigen. Bei uns im Rheiderland glaube ich nicht das es viele Anglerkollegen gibt die so etwas machen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## HD4ever (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

finde auch die einweggrills gehören verboten ... 
machen den Boden kaputt und werden oft genug einfach stehen gelassen #q


----------



## SNAFU (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Aehm, ja, also...
Ich hatte den gleichen Grill. Um diesen "standfest" zu bekommen habe ich die Fuesse in die andere Richtung gebogen. Mehr Flaeche, verstehst ;-)


----------



## heinmama (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Ja, verstehe ich, aber stelle ich mir den Transport im Auto ein wenig kompliziert vor (großer Umkreis).
Aber es funktioniert.

Gr.
Heiko


----------



## Moerser83 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Ich habe mir einen auf der Arbeit aus Edelstahl selber gebaut, man könnte ihn auch noch leichter machen aber so wie er jetzt ist geht schon klar. 
Und da der aus Edelstahl ist wird der ein Leben lang seine Dienste erfüllen. 

http://img840.*ih.us/img840/3269/14072011071.th.jpghttp://img97.*ih.us/img97/4952/14072011072.th.jpghttp://img232.*ih.us/img232/6647/14072011073.th.jpg


----------



## omnimc (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. gibt's schöne Grills für 1 Euro. Sind sogar Räder drunter. Über dem Grillrost ist reichlich Platz, man kann also damit auch sein ganzes Tackle zum Wasser fahren.
> :q:q:q


 

den kenn ich auch noch von früher|supergri
leider gibt es spezis die den guten grill anschließend versenken,teilweise unbenutzt(also nicht gegrillt).


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Heinmamas Grill ist ja noch im Rahmen; aber wenn man so einen, sicherlich guten, Edelstahlgrill ans Wasser schleppt frage ich mich immer ob sich einige Sportsfreunde nicht bald mal einen Packesel anschaffen sollten; denn die Karpfenliege, das Zelt, 5ltr. "Gesöff", 30 Bratwürste, 3kg Kartoffelsalat, 20kg Anfüttermittel und 5kg Bleie wollen auch ans Wasser transportiert werden!? :q
Manche Angler sehen mit ihrem Gepäck wirklich aus als wenn die Völkerwanderung noch nicht ganz beendet ist! :m
Da wird über extra leichtes Geschirr wochenlang gefachsimpelt, feinste Carbonruten liegen unter dem Weihnachtsbaum aber ein fetter 15kg Grill muss mit. #6 
Diese grundgemütlichen Angler sind meistens prima Kumpels und wenn der Grill erstmal läuft bekommt so ein "10kg Maximalgepäck-Angler" wie ich auch noch eine leckere Wurst angeboten. 
Wenn es nach der "Fressorgie" allerdings aussieht wie ein umgekippter Zigeunerwagen hat man Muffe, dass ja auch mal ein Fischereiaufseher oder ein Gewässerwart auftauchen könnte und dann schlechte Laune verbreitet.

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Kretzer83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Und aus dem Glas der Waschmaschiene lässt sich eine wunderbare Salatschüssel machen^^


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Genau, und wenn man das Gehäuse der ausgeschlachteten Waschmaschine auf den Kopf stellt, vier Räder unterschraubt und die Wäscheleine drumwickelt hat man gleich einen tollen Transportwagen.
Man sieht: damit der Angler sich wohlfühlt benötigt er eigentlich nur eine Waschmaschine. :q:q:q:m


----------



## heinmama (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir einen auf der Arbeit aus Edelstahl selber gebaut, man könnte ihn auch noch leichter machen aber so wie er jetzt ist geht schon klar.
> Und da der aus Edelstahl ist wird der ein Leben lang seine Dienste erfüllen.
> 
> http://img840.*ih.us/img840/3269/14072011071.th.jpghttp://img97.*ih.us/img97/4952/14072011072.th.jpghttp://img232.*ih.us/img232/6647/14072011073.th.jpg




Ist aber nee wirklich schöne Arbeit, da Edelstahll wirklich schwer zu bearbeiten ist. Also zuhause mit Kneifzange und Hammer bekommt man das nicht hin.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## heinmama (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



zander-ralf schrieb:


> Genau, und wenn man das Gehäuse der ausgeschlachteten Waschmaschine auf den Kopf stellt, vier Räder unterschraubt und die Wäscheleine drumwickelt hat man gleich einen tollen Transportwagen.
> Man sieht: damit der Angler sich wohlfühlt benötigt er eigentlich nur eine Waschmaschine. :q:q:q:m




Geht auch ein Trockner ??

der steht bei mir noch rum.
Mal ehrlich bei einem Wochenend ansitz ist das sicher machbar, wenn man einen Tag angeln gehen möchte muß man nicht das halbe Wohnzimmer mitnehmen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Jagst-Carp (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Borardies,
> 
> letztens waren wir mal wieder Angeln, und da dachten wir eine Grillwurst so ab und an wäre nicht verkehrt. Ich bin dann in den Baumarkt und habe mir dann so nen 6,50€ Grill gekauft. Nach dem Aufbau war das Ganze ein wenig wackelig. #c#c#c
> 
> ...



Hi,
geniale Idee,gestern kam ich vom Campingplatz zurück und hab den gleichen Grill mit nach Hause genommen(eben weil der zu wackelig war)ein neuer besserer Grill kommt zum einsatz.Wollte den alten entsorgen aber jetzt geht er mit zu Angeln.................SUPER IDEE.......#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6

grüssle Elmar


----------



## Moerser83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



heinmama schrieb:


> Ist aber nee wirklich schöne Arbeit, da Edelstahll wirklich schwer zu bearbeiten ist. Also zuhause mit Kneifzange und Hammer bekommt man das nicht hin.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Heiko


 
Danke dir für den Lob, aber wieso ist es schwer zu verarbeiten?|kopfkrat
Also wir haben zu 99,9% nur Edelstahl in der Produktion. 

@Zander-ralf 
Klar ist der etwas schwerer, aber wenn man ihn im Kofferraum hat und an der Angelstelle steht geht das doch klar oder nicht?
Wenn ich ein paar Kilometer laufen muss lass ich den bestimmt zuhause und nehme nur das nötigste mit. 
Und ich habe ja noch dabeigeschrieben das man ihn auch noch leichter bauen könnte. 


Und die Leute die auf Karpfen gehen nehmen sicherlich Doppelt so viel mit wie ích. |bigeyes


----------



## siloaffe (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Danke dir für den Lob, aber wieso ist es schwer zu verarbeiten?|kopfkrat
> Also wir haben zu 99,9% nur Edelstahl in der Produktion.




Er schrieb ja ZUHAUSE. 

Es hat n icht jeder en Schweißgerät/Flex/etc. parat und die die es da haben können lange nicht alle damit umgehen...... 

LG Markus #h


----------



## zander-ralf (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Moerser83, dein Grill ist doch klasse, keine Frage und der Tipp hier mit dem standfesten Grill ist auch wirklich gut.
Mir fiel doch nur dieser, nicht ganz ernst gemeinte, Beitrag ein um an die Schlepperei mancher "Spezies" zu erinnern. 
Meine Gedanken gingen auf einige Erlebnisse am Wasser zurück. |rolleyes


----------



## Moerser83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Ok haste recht, hatte es anders aufgenommen.
Es gibt aber wirklich Leute die finden das Edelstahl anders zu verarbeiten ist, zb. beim Schweissen verzieht es mehr wie Stahl. 

Und wieviel andere Leute mit ans Wasser nehmen ist wirklich krass. 
Ich wollte jetzt auch keine Disskusion anfangen, hab es gepostet um anderen zu zeigen wie es auch aussehen kann.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Klar ist der etwas schwerer, aber wenn man ihn im Kofferraum hat und an der Angelstelle steht geht das doch klar oder nicht?
> Wenn ich ein paar Kilometer laufen muss lass ich den bestimmt zuhause und nehme nur das nötigste mit.
> Und ich habe ja noch dabeigeschrieben das man ihn auch noch leichter bauen könnte.
> |bigeyes



Hallo,

höhen und und längs verstellbar, nicht schwer, zusammenlegbar, kein Kofferraum erforderlich, passt in alle Feuerstellen. Man kann auch damit ein paar Kilometer laufen.
Kann aus Edelstahl gemacht werden muss aber nicht, dann rostet er, wenn er ein halbes Jahr im Freien steht, wie bei mir, funktioniert aber trotzdem.
Siehe Bilder.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Franky (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> höhen und und längs verstellbar, nicht schwer, zusammenlegbar, kein Kofferraum erforderlich, passt in alle Feuerstellen. Man kann auch damit ein paar Kilometer laufen.
> Kann aus Edelstahl gemacht werden muss aber nicht, dann rostet er, wenn er ein halbes Jahr im Freien steht, wie bei mir, funktioniert aber trotzdem.
> ...



|bigeyes |kopfkrat |bigeyes |bigeyes 
#6#6#6#6#6
GEILES DING!!!! Man braucht ja nicht mal irgendwelche Steine zusammensuchen, um den Rost wo draufzupacken!!!!!! :vik:


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Franky schrieb:


> |bigeyes |kopfkrat |bigeyes |bigeyes
> #6#6#6#6#6
> GEILES DING!!!! Man braucht ja nicht mal irgendwelche Steine zusammensuchen, um den Rost wo draufzupacken!!!!!! :vik:



Hallo, 
es freut mich wenn eine Idee gefällt, die Grund-Idee stammt von Norwegen, ich habe noch einige Einzelheiten verbessert.

Z.B.: die Rundstäbe Stäbe vom Rost sind lose und können ausgetauscht werden, sie sind jedoch so eingefädelt, dass sie nicht herausfallen können.
Weil sie lose sind, können sie sich beim erhitzen längs dehnen und verbiegen sich nicht.


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## BraisedBeef107 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

coole sache! 
wie viel wiegt der grill den so?
und hast du dir den selber gebaut, wenn ja wie?

viele grüße 
braisedbeef


----------



## gründler (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Moin

Ich hab nen alten Gußeisengrill vom Schrott,also der lag in einem Container,der heizt so knatter das ich darauf schon Eisen zum glühen gebracht habe,und dann gebogen habe (Hochsitzleiter),unten gibs ne Zugklappe die sich prima zum Luft zufügen eignet.

Meiner sieht zwar net mehr so gut aus wie dieser hier sondern eher Rostfarbend aber ist das gleiche Modell wie ich gefunden habe.

Also manchmal ist Sperrmüll Schrott....nicht immer zu verachten.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00009Q14I/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_2?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B004V7O1QM&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=03D21HDW5PH4E7A1T6BM

lg


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



BraisedBeef107 schrieb:


> coole sache!
> wie viel wiegt der grill den so?
> und hast du dir den selber gebaut, wenn ja wie?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

er wiegt 2,5 Kg.
Man kann den Grill auch leichter bauen, wenn man dünneres Flacheisen verwendet geht das auch. Das habe ich auch schon gemacht, auch schon komplett aus Edelstahl.
Ich habe schon mehrere gebaut, es ist ein schönes Geschenk das man nicht einfach kaufen kann.
Wie gebaut?
Zuerst die Flacheisen abgesägt, die Schräge muss nur einmal gesägt sie passt auch für die Gegenstütze. Danach alle habe ich alle Löcher gebohrt. Dann den Rahmen für den Rost  biegen. Die Stäbe einfadeln und alles (auch das Scharnier zum umklappen) heften.
Das war es.
Ein Tipp, wer den Grill nachbauen will, sollte sich ein ein Modell aus Pappe machen und erst danach alles zuschneiden.

Viel Erfolg beim nachbauen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## angel-daddy (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Hi,
 ich verwende den "Eimer".....
Der hat damals 9,99,-€ gekostet! Ich hüpfe heute immer noch vor Freude, wenn ich ihn einsetze.

http://www.heimwerker.de/heimwerker...illgeraete/feuerschale-feuerkorb-grillen.html

GRuß Martin


----------



## heinmama (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Jagst-Carp schrieb:


> Hi,
> geniale Idee,gestern kam ich vom Campingplatz zurück und hab den gleichen Grill mit nach Hause genommen(eben weil der zu wackelig war)ein neuer besserer Grill kommt zum einsatz.Wollte den alten entsorgen aber jetzt geht er mit zu Angeln.................SUPER IDEE.......#6 #6 #6 #6 #6 #6
> 
> grüssle Elmar




Danke für die Blumen, und ich dachte das wär bloß so ne  dumme Idee von mir. Über die Reaktion freue ich mich wie ein König.
#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## heinmama (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Danke dir für den Lob, aber wieso ist es schwer zu verarbeiten?|kopfkrat
> Also wir haben zu 99,9% nur Edelstahl in der Produktion.
> 
> @Zander-ralf
> ...




Hallon zurück,

Ich meine , das zum verarbeiten von VA2 oder gar VA4 doch einige Dinge von nöten sind die im OTTO-Normalhaushalt nicht unbedingt zu finden sind. Also Flex mit Trennscheibe, Schweißgerät, Und Bohrer die dieses zähes Materilal zerspanen können, sind im normalen Haushalt nicht zu finden. 

Ich denke mal wenn man eine Arbeitsstelle hat an dem man WIG Schweißgeräat und eine Bohrmaschine zur Verfügung hat ist dsas Bauen kein Problem. Sitzt jemand als Lagerist auf dem Büro ist das alles ein wenig schwieriger.


Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Hallo Heiko,

welche Werkzeuge benötigt man, wenn man z.B. den Grill bauen möchte wie ich ihn vorgestellt habe?
- Eine Eisensäge,
- irgend eine Feile mit der man die Sägeschnitte entgraten kann,
- zwei Bohrer 4 und 5 mm und eine Bohrmaschine.
- Ein Schraubstock zum biegen und ein Hammer.
  Wenn kein Schrabstock vorhanden ist, ein Holzstück und eine 
  Schraubzwinge. Der Außenrahmen vom Rost besteht aus dünnem
  Flachstahl, der ist gut zu biegen und muss nicht genau sein.
Diese Werkzeuge sind in vielen Haushalten, oder beim Nachbar.
- Ein Elektro-Schweißapperat, den hat nicht jeder, aber die paar
  Schweißpunkte kann jede Werkstatt setzen.

Flex und sonstige Elektrowerkzeuge sind nicht erforderlich.

Eine ganz normalen Grill, den man besonders im Herbst sehr billig bekommt, würde ich nicht selbst bauen. Bis ich da alles besorgt habe und einige Fahrten gemacht, kann ein Eigenbau teuerer sein.

Bei dem von mir vorgestellten Grill ist es so, dass ich ihn noch in keinem Laden gesehen habe, auch in Norwegen nicht, von wo ein Freund das Modell mitgebracht hat. Er wurde als Kamingrill verkauft.

Im Winter benutzen wir nie Holzkohlen, da wird er in die herunter gebrannte Feuerstelle, die noch genügend Glut hat, geschoben.
Vor dem Heimgehen wird er zusammen geklappt und kommt in eine Platiktüte, er ist dann gut zu tragen und verschmutzt den Kofferraum nicht.
Bewährt hat er sich schon über 20 Jahre.

Die Idee mit dem Eimergrill gefällt mir gut und sie ist originell.
Aber einfach ins Feuer schieben und zum Schluss zusammen gelegt in eine Plastiktüte, funktioniert nicht so richtig.

Viel Spass mit Ideen.
Theodor


----------



## Moerser83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallon zurück,
> 
> Ich meine , das zum verarbeiten von VA2 oder gar VA4 doch einige Dinge von nöten sind die im OTTO-Normalhaushalt nicht unbedingt zu finden sind. Also Flex mit Trennscheibe, Schweißgerät, Und Bohrer die dieses zähes Materilal zerspanen können, sind im normalen Haushalt nicht zu finden.
> 
> ...


 

Da stimme ich Dir voll und ganz zu das man als Ottonormalo zuhause nicht viel mit V2A und V4A anfangen kann wenn man die benötigten Werkzeuge nicht hat geschweige bedienen kann.
Aber jeder hat seine eigenen Fähigkeiten und das ist auch gut so.

Bis dann
:vik:


----------



## Moerser83 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> welche Werkzeuge benötigt man, wenn man z.B. den Grill bauen möchte wie ich ihn vorgestellt habe?
> - Eine Eisensäge,
> ...


 

Kannst ihn ja in mehrfacher Ausführung herstellen und vertreiben. 
Oder auf Bestellung. |kopfkrat
Wenn die nachfrage besteht würd ich mir das überlegen ob es sich für Dich lohnt.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



heinmama schrieb:


> Hallon zurück,
> 
> Ich meine , das zum verarbeiten von VA2 oder gar VA4 doch einige Dinge von nöten sind die im OTTO-Normalhaushalt nicht unbedingt zu finden sind. Also Flex mit Trennscheibe, Schweißgerät, Und Bohrer die dieses zähes Materilal zerspanen können, sind im normalen Haushalt nicht zu finden.
> 
> ...



Hallo Heiko,

Info für einen Nicht-Metaller

V2 oder V4 bearbeiten, ist nicht einfach, mit guten HSS-Bohrern, schmieren mit Öl, Drehzahl nicht zu hoch und Vorschub nicht zu gering, geht es.
Ich habe keine zwei Sorten Bohrer zum Metall bohren.
Die billigen WS (Werkzeugstahl-) Bohrer sind auch für normalen Stahl nicht geeignet.
Beim Sägen ein neues Sägeblatt und langsam sägen.
Zum Schweißen habe ich einen ganz normalen Elektro-Schweißapperat, es muss nicht WIG sein. Für Kundenarbeiten unbedingt, aber für einen eigenen Grill nicht.
Das Hauptproblem beim Schweißen ist, dass man es kann.
Es müssen zwei Faktoren vorhanden sein, ein Grundwissen und Übung. Beides bekommt man bei einem Kurs und der ist teuer.
Oder man hat einen guten Freund.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## heinmama (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo Heiko,
> 
> welche Werkzeuge benötigt man, wenn man z.B. den Grill bauen möchte wie ich ihn vorgestellt habe?
> - Eine Eisensäge,
> ...




Hallo nochmal,

ich meine so einen Grill wie Mörser83 ihn vorgestellt hat, benötige ich doch schon einige Dinge mehr um die Feuerschale herzustellen. Aber wie gesagt es ist eine schöne Arbeit die auch sicher ein Leben lang hält. Die Idee von Dir ist aber geil und auch originell.


Gr Heiko


----------



## heinmama (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich verwende den "Eimer".....
> Der hat damals 9,99,-€ gekostet! Ich hüpfe heute immer noch vor Freude, wenn ich ihn einsetze.
> 
> ...




Auch ne tolle Idee....#6#6#6

Am meisten gefällt mir der Henkel, zum Transport. Den kann man immer mal wo drüberhängen und so mitnehmen. 

Zum Hüpfen paßt folgendes Lied (weiß ja man aus Kindertagen)
Heute angle ich Karpfen, morgen Aal, übermorgen Stint,
wie gut das keiner weiß, das ich Heinmama bin.
oder ähnlich.|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Gr.

Heiko


----------



## Schxxnwxld (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Kannst ihn ja in mehrfacher Ausführung herstellen und vertreiben.
> Oder auf Bestellung. |kopfkrat
> Wenn die nachfrage besteht würd ich mir das überlegen ob es sich für Dich lohnt.



Hallo,

Thema verkaufen?
Dazu habe ich schon bei der Wobblerherstellung geschrieben.

Ich trenne zwischen Geldverdienen und Hobby.
Alles was ich für mein Hobby herstelle, mache ich nicht zu Geld. Ich spare dadurch viel Geld, das ist aber ein Nebenefekt zuerst freue ich mich, wenn ich etwas Gutes bauen kann.
Besonders, wenn man es so nicht kaufen kann oder besser funktioniert als gekaufte Dinge.

Diese Einstellung ist im heutigen Denken nicht vorgesehen, deshalb fremdeln manche damit.
Als mir diese Woche wieder jemand Wobbler abkaufen wollte, habe ich ihm  einen geschenkt. Er hat so traurig ausgesehen, dass man etwas nicht  kaufen kann, hat er noch nie erlebt.


Gruß
Theodor


----------



## J. Endlich (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Schoenwald schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> höhen und und längs verstellbar, nicht schwer, zusammenlegbar, kein Kofferraum erforderlich, passt in alle Feuerstellen. Man kann auch damit ein paar Kilometer laufen.
> Kann aus Edelstahl gemacht werden muss aber nicht, dann rostet er, wenn er ein halbes Jahr im Freien steht, wie bei mir, funktioniert aber trotzdem.
> ...



AUSGEFUCHSTE KONSTRUKTION!!!!!! das muss man dir lassen!


----------



## dosenelch (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

@ heinmama

Erstmal zur Idee mit den umgebogenen Beinen für besseren Stand:#6

Wie aber sägt man die Beine an, damit sie beim Umbiegen nicht abbrechen? Ist doch mehr oder weniger nur etwas dickeres Blech.

P.S. Welche Grills gibt es denn bei Aldi & Co. für 1€? |kopfkrat 
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Moerser83 (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



dosenelch schrieb:


> Wie aber sägt man die Beine an, damit sie beim Umbiegen nicht abbrechen? Ist doch mehr oder weniger nur etwas dickeres Blech.


 
Eigentlich braucht man die garnicht ansägen würd ich sagen. 
Und wenn du es doch machen willst säg die kurzen Schenkel an und dann kannst du die umknicken wie Butter.


----------



## heinmama (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



Moerser83 schrieb:


> Eigentlich braucht man die garnicht ansägen würd ich sagen.
> Und wenn du es doch machen willst säg die kurzen Schenkel an und dann kannst du die umknicken wie Butter.



Genauso, habe ich das auch gemacht. Die Beine haten ein Profil,ich habe an der Stelle wo die Beine geknickt wurden zwei Dreiecke aus gesägt um das Biegen zu erleichtern.  

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CarlooSR (20. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

ich steig au mal mit ein ...dazu sagen : idee stammt nnich von mir ... design jedoch schon









http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/508/img5477i.jpg/

http://*ih.us/photo/my-images/28/img5478x.jpg/

lg carlos


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



CarlooSR schrieb:


> ich steig au mal mit ein ...dazu sagen : idee stammt nnich von mir ... design jedoch schon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo carlos,

egal von wem die Idee ist, sie ist ganz einfach gut.

Ich setze noch eins drauf: die 4 Standbeine kannst Du ganz ein in der Höhe verstellbar machen.
Wie?
- Die Standbeine an die außere Innenwand vom Rohr setzen.
- Die 4 Bohrungen ganz durch das Rohr bohren.
- Seitlich am Rohr, da wo der Stab vorbei geht ein Loch
  pro Stab mit 12 mm Durchmesser bohren.
- Eine Schraube M12 den Kofpf absägen damit man sie 
  von außen durch das Loch im Rohr stecken kann.
- Ein Loch mit dem Stabdurchmesser quer durch den
   Schaft der Schraube bohren.
- Je eine Augenmutter auf die Schrauben M12.
- Stab durch und fest klemmen.
- Durch die Augenmuttern kannst Du den Gurt anbinden.
  Die Schrauben fallen nicht heraus wenn Du ein Stab 
  innen durchsteckst.

Jetzt ist Dein Grill in der Höhe verstellbar.

Fröhliches Bauen.

Theodor


----------



## CarlooSR (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Gute idee ,allerdings verhindere ich so das ich die zwei rohre ineinander schieben kann! Und das is ja gerade des gute an dem ding das kleine packmaß ! Vll mach ich noch was anderes mal gucken aber bis jetzt funzt des so ganz gut ! Zudem wird noch ne klappe oben aufgesetzt die das ganze verschließt ! Legendlich dad gewicht is ein manko ... Ich werd aber nochfenster in die seiten der rohre flexen so das noch mal etwas leichter wird . Das TEil is bis jetz au nur nur ein prototyp aus resten zusammen gefrickelt in 1-2std arbeit  man ich glaub ich wär n guter grillbauer -ABER leider gibts das ja nich hauptberuflich xD

Mfg carlos


----------



## Schxxnwxld (21. Juli 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



CarlooSR schrieb:


> Gute idee ,allerdings verhindere ich so das ich die zwei rohre ineinander schieben kann! Und das is ja gerade des gute an dem ding das kleine packmaß ! Vll mach ich noch was anderes mal gucken aber bis jetzt funzt des so ganz gut ! Zudem wird noch ne klappe oben aufgesetzt die das ganze verschließt ! Legendlich dad gewicht is ein manko ... Ich werd aber nochfenster in die seiten der rohre flexen so das noch mal etwas leichter wird . Das TEil is bis jetz au nur nur ein prototyp aus resten zusammen gefrickelt in 1-2std arbeit  man ich glaub ich wär n guter grillbauer -ABER leider gibts das ja nich hauptberuflich xD
> 
> Mfg carlos



Hallo carlos,

wenn Du die Querbohrungen auch in das Inenrohr machst,
dann hast Du zwei Freibohrungen, durch die die zwei Bolzen gehen.

Dann geht alles in einander und das Innenrohr kann beim Trasport nicht heraus rutschen.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Fischotte (5. November 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*



muddyliz schrieb:


> Bei Aldi, Lidl und Co. gibt's schöne Grills für 1 Euro. Sind sogar Räder drunter. Über dem Grillrost ist reichlich Platz, man kann also damit auch sein ganzes Tackle zum Wasser fahren.
> :q:q:q





hey, echt gute Idee:q:q:q
würde aber dennoch GRÖSSERE Räder unterbauen!


----------



## heinmama (6. November 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Ich habe bemerkt,das man den Grill mit ausgeglühter Kohle unter dem Angelstuhle stellen kann um sich aufzuwärmen.

Gr. Heinmama


----------



## esgof (6. November 2011)

*AW: Standfester Grill einfach gebaut!!*

Moin
also mir gefällt die Idee von Carlos am besten,ich werde versuchen das Teil nach zu bauen aber mit runden Rohren.
Ohne misst ich würde es mir auch kaufen wenn es die gibt.Wenn das mal nicht jemand nächstes Jahr als die neueste Innovation vermarktet.Es wurden schon so viele gute Ideen von einem Geschäftsmann als seine verkauft und verdient damit Geld.
Gruß esgof


----------

